# African Pygmy Hedgehog setups?



## EdC (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi there

A friend of mine has recently taken an interet in these little fellas and is doing all the necessary research. I've noticed them being discussed on here so I thought I'd ask some advice on her behalf. She's wanting to know of any places that sell complete setups with everything you need (maybe even a hoglet aswell!) so If anyone can advise anywhere/anyone it would be much appreciated. Could anyone also recommend some good online resources too?

Many thanks

Ed


----------



## BARDNEYLOCK (Aug 31, 2006)

hi there i got my set up from pets at home, got a guinea pig/rabbit cage, the house was included, bought a large wheel and some cat toys. Its easy to do. I know that new world exotics in nottingham are doing set ups for £100 just under.
Good luck to your friend with the new hoggy.


----------



## EdC (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks for that, I'll pass the info on:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Many breeders can sell you a full set up with your new hoglet.

Hogs do have sharp spines but I doubt they could pierce the skin. They only raise the spines in defence so a well tamed hog wouldnt feel the need to do this. As APH are nocturnal I doubt they would make a good childs pet as they can get very grumpy if disturbed during the day.


----------



## KoiCarp (Aug 20, 2009)

Simplyexotics are registerd breeders and sell the setups aswell


EdC said:


> Hi there
> 
> A friend of mine has recently taken an interet in these little fellas and is doing all the necessary research. I've noticed them being discussed on here so I thought I'd ask some advice on her behalf. She's wanting to know of any places that sell complete setups with everything you need (maybe even a hoglet aswell!) so If anyone can advise anywhere/anyone it would be much appreciated. Could anyone also recommend some good online resources too?
> 
> ...


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

BARDNEYLOCK said:


> hi there i got my set up from pets at home, got a guinea pig/rabbit cage, the house was included, bought a large wheel and some cat toys. Its easy to do. I know that new world exotics in nottingham are doing set ups for £100 just under.
> Good luck to your friend with the new hoggy.


 
Hi, 

Our setups are £84-99 and include the following:
Zoo zone cage
Flying saucer wheel
Substrate
Food (1 pouch of wet and a bag of dry)
Food dish
Water bottle
Lounging Log hide
Heat Mat
Mat stat thermostat

I think the retail price on it works out at something like £119-00.

Thanks,

Lucy 
New world exotics
www.newworldexotics.com
0115 9220920


----------



## EdC (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks to everyone who has posted and pm'd with some great info, much appreciated:2thumb:


----------

